
Ask HN: what would you do with a gigabit Internet connection?  - dholowiski
What new things could you do, with a symmetrical gigabit Internet connection? Or maybe you live in one of the Kansas Cities, what are you going to do with your gigabit Internet connection?
======
seiji
I took seven minutes of video today of employees running around the opening
day line at the new Apple Store Passeig de Gràcia. Seven minutes of video was
855 MB. It took me over two hours to upload seven minutes of video to youtube
using the local DSL service.

When everybody can upload at non-braindead speeds, I'd expect some reddit-like
site to pop up with a video commenting mechanism. Higher throughput decreases
the amount of forethought you need before starting an upload and increases the
time you can iterate over a heavy (space-wise) project/media/project/subject.

------
noonespecial
Its not really what I would do with a gigabit link. There aren't many
_servers_ that could supply me with anything that fast nowadays. I think most
people would answer something like "...ummm torrent a lot?"

The real interesting stuff happens when _everyone_ has a gigabit link. That's
when the cool stuff that no one has even considered starts happening.

~~~
tagabek
This is a really great point. Two things that come to mind would be a huge
improvement in the gaming industry and with video conferences. I can only
imagine a world without observable lag. That would be fantastic.

------
WiseWeasel
Stream movies and music 24/7 to myself, my family, my friends and their
families, people I meet on the street, vagrants, etc. That and I might even
have some bandwidth left over when people are using bittorrent on the network
(yeah right).

------
ttran4
Edit HD videos in the cloud

